# Why Don't They Get A Cat Sitter?



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Two cats for sale | Forest Gate | Gumtree

They could get a cat sitter or get someone to foster for a few weeks...why do these people have cats? :mad2:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I presume the kittens were always going to be sold.....it is probably just that the seller has been surprised that they were not 'snapped up' for the £100 or whatever they were trying to sell them for. Now the holiday is looming, they want rid fast.:mad2:
I have seen a couple of ads on there recently saying 'cat must go by 10pm as I am leaving the country' Just a ploy to speed the purchase up ( I hope )


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws:

I think there is much truth in what you say, but this happens so often. If they are within 20/30 miles or so I always email and offer to foster them for the duration of the 'holiday'. I emphasise that I *would not* charge but would just expect them to provide the necessities. Without fail they do not respond...no acknowledgement, nothing...not even to say thanks but they have been rehomed.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I have seen a couple of ads on there recently saying 'cat must go by 10pm as I am leaving the country' Just a ploy to speed the purchase up ( I hope )


Sadly I don't think it's a ploy in many cases. Someone I used to work with planned for months to move to another state when her boyfriend was moved for work, she called me the day before asking if I could find a home for her cat or else she'd just leave her outside. 
Cats are unfortunately the last thing considered for some people.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

As predicted, no reply to the email I sent them offering to look after these two cats for free while they are away. You can't win.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My good god, selling as they are going on holiday?????????????    

I don't get it??? So they sell them get home and deicide to what, buy another two?!  

put them in a cattery, get a house sitter? ask family, ask a neighbour? Don't go on bloody holiday!


----------

